# new female puppy and urination



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

HI, My puppy is 13 weeks old and doing fine.. Am keeping her crated in laundry room with crate door open at night and decided not to use wee wee pads as I take her out to an enclosed area where she has been using the bathroom on command.. When lights are out she goes into crate and doesn't make a peep, luckily so far..Quite smart little pups these seem to be.. Seems to be holding pee all night. I take up food and water early enough yet when I go downstairs in the morning and greet her she usually piddles a little right in front of gate. I still take her outside to pen area and say go potty. She has really been great but sometimes pees a little when excited to see people..Is this normal and will she outgrow it or do I have a puppy who will grow into a female dog who piddles with excitement.. Just did not want to put papers in front of gate and confuse her..Anyone else have this as any help much appreciated??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Look up "submissive peeing" on the search function. There are lots of threads that talk about this. It is possible to control it but you need to work on it with her.

Good luck!


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Many thanks!!!!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Our Cooper would piddle a little when he was real excited to see us after being away for awhile. He would be wagging his tail so much his whole back end would be moving and he would piddle a bit. Now that he's a little older{almost 7 mos} it has pretty much stopped.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just wanted to add that there is a difference between submissive peeing and excitement peeing but that, I believe, they're treated very similarly - by ignoring the dog when you first come in. Please correct me if I'm wrong... I just wanted to clarify a bit.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, I would agree with that, Carolina.


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Many thanks to all.. I am just ignoring and hope it eventually stops as she grows... Don't see where it helps to grab her in the middle and take her out... afraid she will continue to make on me..and won't have anything left for outside..


----------

